# Is anyone preg after having a fallopian tube removed?



## LucyluvsPoppy

Hi Ladies,

Im really upset today, my friend was pregnant late last year after 5 months of trying and lost her baby just as I started trying (late Dec) :cry:
She took it really badly and when I fell pregnant quickly I told most of my friends but held back from telling her for as long as I could. She was happy for me and I know she loves me but she was still raw about her MC and we havent really spoken about my pregnancy.
Earlier this week she text me to say she is 7 weeks and had an early scan booked, she hadnt told anyone else. I was SOOOOOO happy for her and on the day of the scan I text her good luck. I didnt hear from her and assumed she had MC again and, as I knew how she was last time, I knew she would talk to me in her own time.
I heard from her yesterday, she is devastated, the scan showed she had a live ectopic pregnancy that was damaging her tube and they had to remove her tube, she now just has one. I dont know a lot about the chances of pregnancy after this situation and I wonder if anyone has gone through it themselves? I'd love to give her as many good news stories as I can when she is ready to talk.
I also want to hear these stories, I havent stopped crying for her, even as I type this. Im so so sorry for her and she really would make a good mother. I cant talk to my friends about this as I dont know who else knows and I dont want to betray her trust, I feel guilty enough typing this xxxx


----------



## laura6914

didnt want to read and run hunny just wanted to send you hugs :hugs: and that im really sorry to hear of your friends loss. 

Prengnacy after a tube removal can happen, not happened to me personally but im sure there are many a woman on here who have fell pregnant after loosing a tube. 

You are a lovely friend supporting her as you are. she is lucky to have you. 

xxx


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

Im so gutted. And I feel really blessed to have my little spud too and will never moan about how sick I feel again x


----------



## cdj1

Hi hun didnt want to read and run but it sounds like she has a great friend in you so dont feel guilty, you obviously care very much about her situation.

I think there is a good chance she can still get preg. with one tube as eggs alternate which tube they enter! 

Hope you get some answers for her anyway xxx


----------



## Dbaby129

I had an eptopic in 2004 lost half of the left tube.. they told me it would be very hard for me to conceive because the left side where the tube was moved had the good ovary and the right side the tube was good but bad ovary..6 years later I'm having my first baby.. I tell ya God is good!


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

Thankyou DBaby. Last night was the first time i've properly cried this entire pregnancy. I dont even know how much I should contact her with me being pregnant as its a reminder for her.


----------



## Torz

:hugs::hugs::hugs: You are a really good friend :hugs:

My best mate had one of her fallopian tubes removed when she was 16 due to an eptopic pregnancy. She almost died from it as they thought she had an apendicitus.

The doctors told her she would have trouble concieving & would most probably need IVF, she now has 4 children all concieved naturally. Many women out there prove that doctors arent always right.

I wish you & your friend all the best for the future xx


----------



## Adela Quested

What awful news for your friend.
My advice is not to 'avoid' her too much, there's nothing worse than when something bad happens and people stay out of your way because they don't know what to say. You can always tell her how you feel and say that if she'd prefer to see less of you at the moment because you're pregnant, you would understand.

As far as I know, losing a tube or even an ovary does not reduce your chances of conceiving by 50% (like you might think), because the other side takes over and starts to do more of the work. So yes, her fertility will technically be reduced, but not by as much as you might think (not being flippant but that's why we have two of them - in case something goes wrong with one!)

This is an awful blow for her but it's only a setback, it's definitely not the end. I'm so sorry that she is having to go through this. You sound like a great friend.

Oh, I found this info here: https://www.patient.co.uk/health/Ectopic-Pregnancy.htm

"One common question is - 'What is the chance of having a future normal pregnancy after an ectopic pregnancy?' Even if one Fallopian tube is removed, you have about a 7 in 10 chance of having a future normal pregnancy. (The other Fallopian tube will still usually work.) However, 1 in 10 future pregnancies may lead to another ectopic pregnancy. It is therefore important that if you have had an ectopic pregnancy in the past you should go to see your doctor early in future pregnancies."


----------



## kizzywizzy6

I'm really sorry to hear about your friend. I've had two ectopic pregnancies both on the same side which resulted in me eventually losing that fallopian tube. I am now 21 weeks pregnant with my second baby (I also have a 9 year old). I fell pregnant really quickly within about 2-3 months both times so it can happen. I wish her luck and hugs xxx


----------



## Wishing42

Hi Lucy,

I am in the same boat as your friend. I too lost one of my fallopian tubes due to an etopic pregnancy in 1997. I didn't even realize that I was pregnant at the time, as I didn't have ANY symptoms, and I had the typical cycle that lasted about 5 to 6 days...and assumed "it was" my regular cycle.

Then out of the blue one more, I woke up, and I could not get up out of my bed. I had such a sharp pain, to the point that even trying to roll or crawl out of bed to the edge of bed and possibly dropping my legs down to the floor to prop myself up....did not work.

I managed (though with a great deal of crying and fighting the pain), to get up and dressed, and walk using the support of walls and doorways to get to the emergency room hospital.

Checked in...and immediately was wheeled into emergency. They asked me if there was a possible chance I was pregnant, and I told them "No, because I had just had my cycle" (again, so I assumed). The nurse insisted on taking a blood test, and I chuckled and said, "Sure, but I'm telling you...I just had my period." She collected my pee, and then tested, and a few minutes later came back into the room and asked me again, "Are you sure you're not pregnant?" I began to get annoyed as I was STILL in a great deal of pain, and yet this nurse kept on asking me, if I was pregnant! ::err:: I told her 'NO' again. (Mind you, the first time I was sitting up he took my temperature too). Then she said, "Hummm....let's try something." and she laid me down on the table (instead of having me sit up on it). Stuck another thermometer in my mouth, and waiting and took it out. She looked at it, and said, "hummm" again. She then took another pee sample and tested it IN FRONT OF ME, and said, "This is your urine...here is the pregnancy test...I am going to drop a few drops of your urine on this test IN FRONT OF YOU...." and sure enough minutes later....it came up positive. (Needless to say, I was in shock!)

Due to the nature of pain that I was in...she said I need to get the doctor in here and we need to get you into getting an ultrasound.

Everything happened so fast, I was still in a great deal of shock...but during that process, I was being wheeled off to get an ultrasound. Ended up having a transvaginal ultrasound...and boy, did that tech really shove that stick in me hard. :( (i remember it hurt)

I'm wheeled out of the room, sat outside the room, and waited...then next thing I remember, I'm being pushed in the wheelchair with lighting speed from an orderly...and then helped onto the table again. The nurse comes in and tells me the doctor is here and will explain it all. 

Doctor comes in...speak in doctor terminology...I'm still numb from being told I'm pregnant. I recall the doctor telling me I have a egg stuck in my tube. That's whats causing the pain. I recall him saying something to the effect that he had to operate, as time was ticking and he was concerned that my tube would rupture and something blah blah blah. A clipboard was shoved in my face, and I was just told to "INITIAL" here and there...and I did as said, and next thing I knew I was being wheeled away in a gurney, I was helped to undress, a cap was put around my hair, I'm helped back on to a different gurney, and told to count backwards. And the rest is history. (That part is where they performed an emergency surgery within minutes.

I wake up...I'm in a great deal of pain. My mom and sisters knew NOTHING of such (me being in surgery, as there was no time to even notify ANYONE!)

I'm there for a few days...and then released to go home. Again, mind you, this was back in 1997. I don't even recall even with my Post-Op or in recovery, what the doctor even told me what happened, except that I had an "etopic pregnancy"

Ions later, I finally meet a loving man (now my DH) in 2000, and have been with him since and in 2006, we TTC. We bd'ed all the time, but nothing. It was odd, and then the curiosity then began to tick in my brain....why I would never get pregnant.

During that time in 2006, I asked my OB/GYN why was it that I couldn't get pregnant. She had asked me if I had ANY previous major surgeries. I told her, I had one back in 1997, and that I was in the emergency room, etc. She told me she would find the records from then and get back to me.

Turns out...the emergency room doctor performed a salpingotomy (sp) [removal of a tube]. I was in shock yet again!!! 

Anyhow, I tried a round of clomid with ob/gyn...with no success. She then referred me out to RE. With RE did 6 months of clomid, followed by 1 go of Intramuscular Injectinons with Follistum, followed by 2 back to back IUIs...all of which was with no success. Intimacy was sooo 'no fun' anymore, and constantly hoping and getting disappointed with myself, I stopped visits with RE.

Recently (in Feb 2010), DH and I talked about trying again with a different RE and using a different Fertility Clinic. Had another transvaginal ultrasound done, which lead them to see Fibroids in uterus, along with some masses (adnomyosis)....was ordered to have a MRI done, followed by another HSG, only to find out LEFT TUBE (good tube) is clear (no blockage), with confirmation of adnomyosis (mass like in the front of my uterus-size of baseball...i believe)...which constantly puts pressure on my bladder that I think my new best friend is now my toilet (as it constantly makes me go pee...thinking I REALLY HAVE TO PEE...but only a pin drop comes out ::frustrating!::) 

After all those tests...RE tells me that he believe that my only chances are with IVF.

Money doesn't flow off a tree for me, and I'm NOT ready to go forth IVF.

I want to try methods of Soy Isos, Flaxseed, Evening Primerose Oil, Baby Aspirin, Clomid again, and Vitex.

All of my friends around me.....are getting pregnant, or got and had a babies, and yes, it was hard for me...but I was always happy to be everyone's "Aunt to their babies"

Though, I want it to me my turn again. (I have a 14 year old son from previous relationship from past boyfriend).

I'm now 40 years old.....and I want to TTC with my husband.

I just wish that God would send me lots of love. I do right by God, I'm always helpful to other ALWAYS before myself....but luck just doesn't seem to come my way. :(

Hearing that IT IS POSSIBLE to conceive from the posts above DOES give me hope.

I am going to continue believing and hoping that I can...and I will try other means of herbal ways....just because I'M NOT READY TO GO THE IVF ROUTE.

I'm glad I found this site...and found a thread of such that's similiar to me knowing that there are women out there with just one tube like me (who had success conceiving).

My issue is: 

Right tube is remove, but Right Ovary is BEST (grows nice and round and big follicles)
Left tube is good, but Left Ovary doesn't want to grow nice and round and big follicles.. :(

I swear....with all the cloning that modern medicine is doing.....WHY CANT THEY CLONE ME A RIGHT FALLOPIAN TUBE??? ::sighs::

::Baby Dust To All::


----------



## Happyhayley

My cousin had a tube removed due to cysts just 6 months ago and was told she'd have trouble conceiving. She is now 4 months pregnant.


----------

